# Spare rib rub/spices



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Well looking for new ideas on how to season/marinate my ribs. I've really only tried a few marinades and rubs, i like the taste but looking for ideas to try. Not here to steal family recipes or anything but tips for a somewhat beginner. Right now i'm stuck on a mix of GrubRub and Plowboys Yardbird. Flavor is good and i like the color, but i think the combo of rubs has a lot of sugar in it so i have to be very careful not to burn/char them too bad. What do you like/suggest?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Brown sugar is less likely to burn. GrubRub and other commercial rubs are pretty good on ribs. The secret it how you finish them. You can go dry or wet. Hot or sweet. Just depends on your preference. Cook them until they are about 150 internal, put your glaze/finishing sauce (or leave them dry) on them and wrap in foil. Cook until tender/done.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm liking Chupacabra. Or, you can't go wrong with Fiesta brand.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I make a rub called Memphis Dust. Easy to make and store in a zip-lock bag. I put it on all pork.

_YIELD3 Cups

INGREDIENTS:
3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
2 tablespoons ground ginger powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 teaspoons rosemary powder

PREPARATION:
Mix all ingredients together._

from..
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/meatheads-memphis-dust-rub-50149053


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Chupacabra


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Chupacabra


X3


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been using Oakridge BBQ Secret Weapon chicken and pork rub and also Plowboys Yardbird rub. Both yield excellent results.

https://www.oakridgebbq.com/shop/secret-weapon/


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

RB II: thanks for the tip about finishing. I've always just put apple juice when i wrap the ribs, ive read people using jellies, honey, and other stuff. I've also read some people put more of the rub back on the ribs after they wrap them to "finish" them. Has anyone tried this?

Is this what yall are talking about as far as the Chupacabra?
http://www.heb.com/product-detail/2-gringos-chupacabra-rub-season-all/1812240


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Try this - TENDA RUB!!

but do not read the comments section on the bottom. Way too entertaining and you will be there a while


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Last weekend tried a simply method and they were dang good.

Seasoned with Salt Lick run, after 3 hours of smoke, place in foil with meat down and add some butter, wrap and turn heat up to about 225-235 for 2 more hours....

I did another one as I had mustard as a base and the same step above with less seasoning. Kids liked these better.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I use a combo of Williams Rib Tickler and Obieque Sweet & Heat. Be careful with the Obique, a little goes a long way. As for finishing, try Texas Pepper Jelly Rib Candy. I like the apple habanero.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

i have started using sucklebuster hog waller and the last 10 minutes or so, use Craigs bbq sauce. I go to iburn store in Bellaire, but you can order from iburn.com.
Any ribs on sale for this weekend?


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

for a change and a little adventure, google up Charlie Vergos' rendezvous 

BBQ restaurant in Memphis. someone visited and sent us a jar of rub. It is

good and in memphis style different.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Adkins BQ rub is the best I've had and all I use on pork ribs.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

dunedawg said:


> I'm liking Chupacabra. Or, you can't go wrong with Fiesta brand.


Boy, I found that stuff,Chupacabra , and now I use it on veggies, potatoes and meat ( all kind) It is GREAT!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pm me and I will give you my recipe.


----------

